# 5 stars on Red Adept for Zombocalypse Now!



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all,

*Zombocalypse Now* is a novel-length, choose-your-own-ending book for grownups -- the print edition has been out for a year (and has garnered some very nice reviews - http://chooseomaticbooks.com/reviews/), and the Kindle price has just been dropped to $2.99.

If you try it, let me know what you think!

http://amzn.to/gXUv17

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Beanster (Jan 11, 2011)

i love zombies! i'll check it out


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Matt, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, Choose Your Own Adventure fans: I need your help with clever brain smartness, because (and I'm not just sucking up here), I know that YOU ARE ALL GENIUSES. I have a randomized quote in my website header, and I'd like to add a whole bunch to the rotation. But I'm kind of running out of ideas.

Quotes should follow the basic format of a Choose-You-Own-Adventure choice ("If you&#8230;, turn to page&#8230;"), and need to be under 20 words or so. Please post your ideas here or at the Chooseomatic Books site -- my favorite ones will be added to the header rotation and IMMORTALIZED ON THE SITE FOREVER.

Example: http://bit.ly/gMXXss

Thanks!


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Since Zombocalypse Now is plastered all over the top of the Kindle Boards today, I just wanted to offer a tip for anyone interested in checking it out. Due to the pick-a-path format, the free Kindle sample only includes a couple of choices. But there's a much more extensive excerpt at my website: [URL=http://chooseomaticbooks]http://chooseomaticbooks.com/zombocalypse-now-excerpt/[/url]

Hope you get a kick out of it!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh man... choose your own adventure books... now THAT is a trip down memory lane....


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, this book was really a labor of love for me. I wrote the Choose Your Own Adventure I always wanted to read a s a kid -- novel-length, and you really have to WORK to find those happy endings.

The next book in the series will be out in the Spring: a superhero adventure titled _Thrusts of Justice_.


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

I remember loving Choose Your Own Adventure books as a kid, so I just bought Zombocalypse Now.  Quick question though:  Has anyone read this via Kindle yet?  How exactly does it work with the page vs. location issue?  For example, the first choice says to go to "page 4" or "page 7"....but how do I know which location those pages are at? Is there a guide somewhere?  Or do you just click next page until you get where you were supposed to go?

If you have any tips, I'd love to hear them!  Thanks!


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi MissStar,

The "turn to page 4" at the bottom of each page is a link! Navigate to it with your kindle's directional pad and click on it, and it'll take you where you need to go.

Hope you get a kick out of the book!


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

I hadn't had a book with links like that before.  That is so cool!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great idea for a novel. I've sent the link to my brother. He was a huge "choose your own adventure" fan as a kid and I can see him loving this book.

Getting the format to work must have been difficult. Really hope this one does well for you!


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

I had a lot of fun trying this book.  I think I died 8 times yesterday.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Keep your chin up! There are actually ways to survive the zombie apocalypse if you persevere, I promise!


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Just found this nice writeup of Zombocalypse Now over at vampire blog Vamps R Us (apparently zombies R occasionally them as well).

http://vampsrus.blogspot.com/2011/02/choose-your-own-adventure.html

Thanks, Lily!


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

mattyoungmark said:


> (apparently zombies R occasionally them as well)


 

I finally survived. Thanks for the great fun!


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all! Just a heads up -- I'm running a contest over at my blog for a free Kobo eReader.

All you have to do to enter is follow me on Twitter (@chooseomatic) and send a tweet to Kobo asking them to update their software to support links within pages (like the Kindle does), so my choose-your-own-adventure style book actually works on it.

Details are here: http://chooseomaticbooks.com/2011/04/05/win-a-kobo-ereader/. The contest runs until April 20.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Thrilled to death to receive a glowing, 5-star review from Red Adept's Isaac Sweeney! "I can't remember the last time I laughed so much while reading" is a quote I should splash all over the book's cover.

Thanks, Isaac! http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5120


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats on your five-star review.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

matt youngmark said:


> Thrilled to death to receive a glowing, 5-star review from Red Adept's Isaac Sweeney! "I can't remember the last time I laughed so much while reading" is a quote I should splash all over the book's cover.
> 
> Thanks, Isaac! http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5120


I saw that! W00t! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the concept.  Good work.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It really did make my day. Now I should probably stop basking in accolades and get back to work on the follow-up.


----------

